# Salmon Oil or Sardine Oil



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Which do you use? 
I have read that the sardine oil is best.....


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I use salmon oil. I've never heard of sardine oil before, but Im sure whatever works to get omega-3s in your dog will work.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I use sardine oil. I was told by somebody who works at a high-end pet supply store (who happens to feed a PMR diet), that sardine oil is better because there is a lot less mercury in sardine oil.

The brand I use is called Nature's Logic. It says that it contains more EPA and DHA than salmon oil, and has naturally lower levels of environmental contaminants.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We use wild Alaskan Salmon Oil
Amazon.com: Life Line Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil for Dogs and Cats, 66-Ounce: Pet Supplies


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I use wild alaskan salmon oil that I get from costco.com, mostly because its the cheapest I found and it seems to work well for my dog.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I rotate sardine, salmon, and cod liver oil. I use Natures Logic sardine oil, Wholistic Pet salmon oil and Nordic Naturals cod liver oil. Don't really have a reason to, I just feel like it's better if they get a little bit of everything.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

trikerdon said:


>


By the way... my husband and I think your dog's shadow looks like a werewolf! Very cool!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I find the photo fascinating, try to relate the shadow to the dog. The shadow looks like it walked out of a horror movie. The dog is pretty darn cute!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

The photo I enclosed on the original post seems to have disappeared. Was it removed?
If so why?
Just wondering.....


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

trikerdon said:


> The photo I enclosed on the original post seems to have disappeared. Was it removed?
> If so why?
> Just wondering.....


It's still there...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I use Grizzly Salmon oil. They also eat the occassional raw sardine.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I use sardine oil. I was told by somebody who works at a high-end pet supply store (who happens to feed a PMR diet), that sardine oil is better because there is a lot less mercury in sardine oil.
> 
> The brand I use is called Nature's Logic. It says that it contains more EPA and DHA than salmon oil, and has naturally lower levels of environmental contaminants.


That would probably be because sardines are much smaller than salmon therefore less time to build up mercury in the body.
I've never heard of sardine oil either? but I would rather feed the whole fish (cheaper) so my dog gets two tins a week of sardines. (They are cooked though).


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I would rather feed the whole fish (cheaper) so my dog gets two tins a week of sardines. (They are cooked though).


Two of my dogs get a couple of sardines per week. Amp on the other hand, is a little rascal... and I can't get him to consistently eat fish, raw or cooked. So, the sardine oil is solely for him. Stinker.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I tried the sardine/anchovy from Nature's Logic and never noticed a difference in Murph 

But within a week of using the Grizzly salmon oil, his coat really improved.

I will be reordering that soon, or maybe try the one Jon posted.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Don't know why I couldn't see the pic earlier but it is back now....
Anyway this is what I understand about the difference between salmon and sardine oil:

Nature’s Logic[SUP]™[/SUP] North Atlantic Sardine Oil is derived from harvested wild sardines (sardinus pichardus) which are small planktivorous pelagic fish. This brilliant gold oils is by far the most popular oil used in dietary supplements as a source of the omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA. It contains more EPA and DHA than Salmon Oil and has naturally lower levels of environmental contaminants than Salmon Oil. Our human/pharmaceutical grade Sardine oil is purified so the levels of lead, mercury, arsenic and cadmium are less than one part per million. By supplementing Nature’s Logic North Atlantic Sardine Oil’s natural rich source of long chain Omega-3 Fatty Acids, you are adding one of nature’s most bio-available sources of these nutrients to your pet’s diet.

Also see: 
*Buyer Beware! Read this before you buy fish oil for you dog! *

http://bestfishoilfordogs.com/


----------

